# Employee Pay



## T Shirt Cowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, first post. We have a medium sized screen print business. I'm trying to get a good idea of industry standard pay for a screen printer who operates a four color four station press. Our guy burns screens, tapes, reclaims, and sets up his jobs from time to time. In our area it's hard to even find a job as a screen printer but it seems that the local going rate is no higher than $12/hr for an experienced Screen Printer. I've seen other statistics across the board. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd also like to here other peoples answers.

We start at $10/hour if we are training someone.
Go up to $12/hour after they have enough experience to do jobs themselves with little to no supervision. and I have 1 person who has been with me since the beginning who is always up to work late to finish jobs. I pay them $14/hour


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We pay $15/hr for anyone we don't have to constantly look over.


----------



## T Shirt Cowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. We pay our main guy a salary of $2000/month. He can and does everything on occasion but he also has a helper who burns, tapes etc. I was curious because he seems to think that he is underpaid. When you figure his real hours over the year he ends up at about $16.50/hour. I think he is over paid but he has been with me since the beginning and started out at $10.00/hr. Based on what I have been seeing most Screen Printers top out at around $15.00.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

T Shirt Cowboy said:


> I was curious because he seems to think that he is underpaid. When you figure his real hours over the year he ends up at about $16.50/hour.


Amazing how so many think they are underpaid. Unfortunately for him this is not a line of work that has a limitless financial ladder to keep climbing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Everyone is paid exactly what they are worth. If they are worth more, someone would pay them more. The only exception is minimum wage employees and CEO's


----------



## T Shirt Cowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, Well we are rapidly growing. I explained that he will or has maxed out. I offered to allow him to have some profit sharing etc but he has no interest. So I briefly showed him the list of resume's i have gotten of people with more experience and qualifications who are seeking to gladly work for $12.00/hr. He shut up pretty fast. Of course the normal response is i can pay him more because I'm rich, lmao. If he only knew the amount of money i had out in my company and invested. So i offered him my job for a month. He didn't want any part of it,lol


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds to me like the problem is the Salary arrangement vs hourly. When I crunch your numbers he is averaging just under 30 hours a week. Why in the world would you have a 30 hour employee on salary? Put him back on the clock at between 12.50 and 15.00. Then you control his hours based on workload. 

If he is really the main guy in the shop, come up with some sort of incentive program based on overall shop productivity and/or profitability.


----------



## PiratePrinting (Sep 26, 2013)

$12 is a pretty fair rate for an experienced screener.


----------



## T Shirt Cowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, When you calculate holidays that we are off, the week of Christmas that we close down for etc. he Averages about 37 hours per week. During the slow months of January and feb. he wins in that deal. However, when we hit our very busy time I win because I'm not paying overtime when he puts in an 80-90 hr week. That's why salary works well for us as a company.


----------



## PhoenixPrincess (Apr 22, 2014)

I work for a small screenprinting shop that is very poorly managed. I do customer relations, take orders, do the art, schedule jobs, do invoicing, and take internet orders. I have worked for this business for 5 years now, and have enough experience to work any position in the shop. I go above and beyond my job description to make sure orders are out on time and correct, and I only get $11/hr no benefits, no profit sharing. And the owners think I'm overpaid. I have cut their losses by 25%, and increased our loyal client base. But then again, they have the mindset of, "I'm paying you, you will do whatever I ask, whether it's printing shirts or moving my furniture." So tell your guy it could be worse, lol. By the way, anyone hiring a graphic designer with business management experience, a bachelors degree, and excellent work ethic? Lol


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> By the way, anyone hiring a graphic designer with business management experience, a bachelors degree, and excellent work ethic? Lol





> *Complete screen printing equipment start up* Everything is completely new, or at most, used ONCE. Retail value is over $5400. I'm willing to let everything go for $4500 if you buy together. Another savings from buying this kit is not having the huge equipment fee charged by retailers.


Used equipment is cheap


----------



## T Shirt Cowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, I'm hiring. You'd just have to make it up to Centerville, oh!


----------



## PhoenixPrincess (Apr 22, 2014)

T Shirt Cowboy said:


> Yep, I'm hiring. You'd just have to make it up to Centerville, oh!


That's a little too far from Oklahoma, lol!


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I have never been paid more than $12 an hour. I have experience to spare. Four years ago I finally woke up and went to work for myself. I couldn't be happier. I do on occasion argue with myself and have fired myself 2 or 3 times..


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

[QUOTEI have never been paid more than $12 an hour. I have experience to spare. Four years ago I finally woke up and went to work for myself. I couldn't be happier. I do on occasion argue with myself and have fired myself 2 or 3 times..][/QUOTE]

It's becoming an adult. You rock Bro


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I have never been paid more than $12 an hour. I have experience to spare. Four years ago I finally woke up and went to work for myself. I couldn't be happier. I do on occasion argue with myself and have fired myself 2 or 3 times..]


It's becoming an adult. You rock Bro


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear you I lost track on how many times I have fired myself...


----------

